# help please getting my first Schutzhund pup



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

long time reader, first time poster..lol.... any help is appreciated.
the first of march im im happy to anounce i will be recieving my first gsd pup ever, and am planning on training her in schutzhund.i have trained all sorts of breeds for hunting sports(retriever, hound, pointer)
but this is the first time i have ever trained a dog in this kind of sport.
i have found a great club with alot of experienced people to help me stay on the right track.
right now im trying to get a shopping list together of everything i will need for training and everyday living(she will be living in the house) with this new pup and looking for advice on what thing you reccomend. also what brands have you found are best (for the money).
ie tugs, leads colars etc. i am wanting to order all before she gets here and have it for whenever i need it.

thanks alot 
guys/gals

JSS
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/schutzhund-equipment-9670/


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok here is your first bit of advice though it is counterdictive do not go to the Internet for dog training advice. 
How ever the advice your asking for will do more damage to your billfold than your dog.
Go to the Schutzhund club and ask them stuff and what to buy and ware not a bad idea watch and to get a jump on how they train. Stay away from places like this so in 10 or 15 years you can come back here tell every one how a real baller trains dogs. :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You won't need a lot of equipment at first with a pup for schutzhund. You'll need a good flat collar, traffic lead and a six foot lead. You'll need a crate for your dog when you go to training. This will save the interior of you vehicle. LOL I've been there so don't laugh. You'll need tugs and balls at home to play with the pup to enhance drive. YOU need to get a comfortable place to laugh and cry. Now that you're set and ready to go train you will need patience and when that isn't enough you will need more patience. Have fun.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is a guy down in central Il. somewhere that breeds these crazy GSD's, he could probably help you with some stuff. Got to think of that guys name, he said something about these dogs being able to do Mondio.............. What's that guy's name.......... I will have to get back to you.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

get a pup from somebody that is in the local club. you don't need anything else other than a 6ft lead puppy harness and a crate.

btw- don't start with a rott as you're first schH dog. I got lucky, but most people aren't so lucky. Get a GSD.


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

i already have the pup ordered and they will be ready to go in march. 
keep your thoughts comming.
thanks
Jeff S.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Start with:
the book "Purely Positive" by Sheila Booth
ear plugs
padded room (for you, not the dog)
large quantities of alcohol
patience, and then a little more patience

And add:
4 foot leash
nylon adjustable collar
tug toy
crate
harness
8" long, 1" diameter wood dowel


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There is a guy down in central Il. somewhere that breeds these crazy GSD's, he could probably help you with some stuff. Got to think of that guys name, he said something about these dogs being able to do Mondio.............. What's that guy's name.......... I will have to get back to you.



oooh oooohh....I know, I know.....and I know where Jeffs dog is coming from...he promised NOT to wear sweatpants out in public playing with this pup....LOL

I agree:

traffic lead
flat collar
crate
stainless dishes
toys
kong (for filling with goodies, like peanut butter, and freezing to keep them busy in the crate)


and BAND AIDS....(neosporin helps too Jeff) :-D :-D

Actually Annes list is great.....but don't forget the bandaids.....


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> oooh oooohh....I know, I know.....and I know where Jeffs dog is coming from...he promised NOT to wear sweatpants out in public playing with this pup....LOL
> 
> I agree:
> 
> ...



I thought of the neosporin, but totally forgot bandaids. :lol: Get a case from Sam's Club! :lol:

I don't bother with food dishes. I feed throughout the day from a bait bag and chuck any leftovers into the kennel at night. I put water down in a dish, pan. or whatever. However, I'm totally in love with the "Studio" dish from wetnoz.com and I might buy a few and change my mind.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Anne, 

He can always use a little of the alcohol to clean his wounds in a pinch...LOL

(I like those dishes too....hmmmmmm)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I know where Jeffs dog is coming from...he promised NOT to wear sweatpants out in public playing with this pup....LOL


Ok I literally spit on my monitor when I read this! :lol:

What IS it with guys and sweatpants, anyway?! There're a couple in my club that wear them to train in, too!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Ok I literally spit on my monitor when I read this! :lol:
> 
> What IS it with guys and sweatpants, anyway?! There're a couple in my club that wear them to train in, too!


I don't know what it is, all we can do is warn them. (or at least demand they have something on underneath them when the dog pulls them off)  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

yep no swetpants for me..id hate to have the outcome of others with arras pups.haha

whats brand tugs do you guys like? and what sizes should i buy(tug).





Carol Boche said:


> I don't know what it is, all we can do is warn them. (or at least demand they have something on underneath them when the dog pulls them off)  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


went to the local store and got 
kong, food dishes, toys, puppy colar(nylon). 
after i got back home i talked to me invester and told him to buy stock in band-aid and triple antibiotic for me. 

tonight or tomorrow i will be ordering leads tugs ect.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I like the puppy tugs that LB sells....the two handled ones are great. 
Also, I start with a thin rope with a chami tied on the end. A lunge whip for horses works great for the chami as well. 

I got some jute rolls for 6 bucks a piece (I have to look up the name of the company) and they have several styles. The puppy ones work great too. 

Rolled up towels taped on the ends work good, and you can dampen these and freeze them for teething time as well. Works like a teething ring for human babies. 

Did I mention band aids? LOL

I am really excited for you Jeff, you are in for a great ride with one of these pups.


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks for the tip carol.
whats the difference between a trafic lead and a 6 foot lead?


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff,
Something you don't have to buy but is most valuable with a puppy : patience!


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Traffic lead is like 3 foot long

You will not need that until the dogs older.


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks jason. i cant wait for my new pup in march!!!! im going ahead and ordering everything now so i will have it when i need it.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff you sound like you ARE really into getting this new pup. I'm not sure if anyone has told you but you will need a lot of patience. Order extra, you'll need it.


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

yep patients is something im good at. i have raised and trained alot of different breeds, hounds being the most hard headed by nature. but i know this is a whole new ball game. dont worry im not setting my expectations to high but needless to say im pumped.. thanks jerry


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Jeff ,in addition to what everyone else said- you also need a good digital camera and /or video, so we can see lots of pictures of your new addition- and have someone video, for two reasons- you can review your training seeing your improvements and you can share! 

You need give your dog a very cool name-so when you are on the trial field, everyone will know it is YOUR dog.

and when you run out of patience, take a breath, and remember you are doing all of this, because it is FUN!
and most importantly if it ever stops being fun for you OR your dog- then stop- do something else..... good luck !


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Hope to all that is holy you do not get an exact replica of his father. LOL


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Jeff Smith: Do you have the pedigree of the litter?
I've only played around with one GSP a friend has... I give you tons of respect for training those guys!


Julie


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

> Jeff Smith: Do you have the pedigree of the litter?


Pedigree of Jeff's new dog : http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=427170&modir=489244


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

and how would you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Jeff smith said:


> amd how would you come to that conclusion?


Sorry, I was looking at the wrong picture that pop up, it was a roach back that pop up on top and I thought it was the parents.


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

i was going to say . you are looking at something wrong.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

?

I must of missed something


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

I click on the link and the first picture that pop up as a roach back, I hate those roach back and without looking any further cuz I can't stand them so I stop looking, but actually it was an advertisement of another dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The pics at the top of the pedigree data base is 99% always an advertisement. 
Nothing to do with the dog we look for there. :wink:


----------

